# NV Predator Hunters Contest



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Nevada Predator Hunters will be hosting their 2nd annual " Olympic Arms Nevada Coyote Classic"

COYOTES ONLY

Sign-up Friday night Sept 30th, 2011 from 8 to 9 pm. Hunt starts at 9pm Friday.
Check-in will be Oct. 1st, 2011 at midnight.
Sign-up/Check-in location TBA
1st place prizes : 2 Olympic Arms AR-15's
2nd & 3rd : Hunter Prize packages
Please visit www.NevadaPredatorHunters.com to download the flyer and see hunt rules and contact information.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT HoundNV.


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to see you here HoundNV welcome to the forum.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good to have you!


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok due to a lot of feedback from teams, The hunt contest will now have a check in time of NOON on Sunday Oct. 2nd, 2011

Here is the new flyer:


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok guys I have the Meeting location secured thanks to Rance over at Spurlock's Gun Shop in Henderson, NV.

Hope you are all telling your friends. We have lots to give out to the teams.

NOW ..... $10 add-on for Big Dog ..... Winner takes home a Stack-On Gun Cabinet!!!!

We will be BBQing at the Check-in on Sunday.

Also a thanks to Nightforce Scopes, Camofire.com, Burris, Stack-On, Sierra Bullets, Alpen Optics, Olympic Arms, and 5-Hour Energy.

Here is the revised flyer. Hopefully this is the final one......haha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good time will be had by all!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wish I could be there.


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Please spread the word if you know anyone who is considering coming.

Please also understand I am making these changes specifically to keep this hunt as fair as possible for everyone. This is a COYOTE CALLING CONTEST ONLY!!!!!

Rule 6 will be completely changed to - Absolutely NO ATV of any kind allowed including all side by sides, quads, buggy, dirt bikes, or ANYTHING that could be considered an ATV. No running coyotes down with ANY vehicle.

Included in this rule - absolutely NO aerial hunting of any kind is allowed.

The only legal way in this hunt to kill a coyote is to either call one in and shoot during day or spotlight one and shoot it. No other way is allowed. NO exceptions.

No decoy dogs allowed.

New rule - all teams MUST have some sort of digital camera to take pictures with during the hunt. Cell phone cameras are allowed as long as they show a clear picture.

If you will not participate due to these rule changes then so be it. I am doing this in order to help keep this hunt as fair as possible.

Please let everyone you know who is considering hunting these rule changes.

Thank you,

Chris Garnett


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HoundNV said:


> No running coyotes down with ANY vehicle.
> 
> Included in this rule - absolutely NO aerial hunting of any kind is allowed.


Are you kidding me! Does this go on!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely Matt when there is money at stake people wil do anything including but not limited to killing coyotes before the hunt and saying that they were killed during the hunt, stuffing rocks in a coyote to increase the weight and a host of other dastardly deeds. As I would like to believe that people are honest and forthright... It aint so, not here, not there, not anywhere. People are people and people are shiftless skunks. Certainly not all of them are skunks, most people are honest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats the point! Your cheating! And people can tell so your stupid too!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

definatly happens! last year at one of our local hunts there was a kid that stuffed 16 lbs of rocks into a dog to get heavy dog. it ended up at 42 lbs and after cutting it open and taking the rocks out it was only a 26 lb female. there are for sure some scum out there!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wish I could be there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> definatly happens! last year at one of our local hunts there was a kid that stuffed 16 lbs of rocks into a dog to get heavy dog. it ended up at 42 lbs and after cutting it open and taking the rocks out it was only a 26 lb female. there are for sure some scum out there!!


Its a sad world we live in then or maybe I'm just a little naive!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Both.


Thanks!


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes i was a little naive.... Its sad i have to list these rules out because people would do what ever it takes to win......... Guys even own and use Ultralight aircraft who fly around and shoot coyotes and radio them to their buddies to pick up.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm never dreamed all that stuff went on. Im too trusting sometimes but maybe if there were some rule stating if you get caught (bona fide) cheating, then you pay out for the TOTAL cost of all the prizes--and have all entrants sign stating that they accept that fact.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheaters are the reason many organized hunts temp the dogs turned in. _I_'ve heard of them also tagging the animals with the shooters name because afterwards they may be skinned and cheaters uncovered.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Cheaters are the reason many organized hunts temp the dogs turned in. _I_'ve heard of them also tagging the animals with the shooters name because afterwards they may be skinned and cheaters uncovered.


Back in the day (eighties) when I went duck hunting in Colorado the wardens did the ducks the same--temp. You have to keep in mind that then there was also the point system. Drakes were 70 points and hens were 35, or vice versa? Anyway the points were set at 100 total allowed for the day. So if you shot 1 drake and 2 hens in that order you were in violation because you reached the 100 points before you shot your last bird--however if you shot 2 hens and 1 drake in this order, you were legal. So the only way to check that order was an in field thermometer check of the ducks core temps--and it is telling. So don how does the skinning reveal a cheater, if that was the implication?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocks in the gut have been used for the big dog contest, Fishermen use it too.
Normally i think the penalty is a forfeiture of winnings and a ban from future contests. Hopefully those that put on such contests talk.


----------

